# how to tell if my pc is recognizing my cutter?



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a Desay vinyl master xy 300p plotter that I know works. My last computer I got rid of that I had it running on and now I want to get it working on a much newer one.

I am trying to use sign go lite to cut from. It has the drivers for the cutter in the program but I don't think my computer is recognizing the cutter itself. It uses a serial cable to connect to the PC. When I look in the control panel I see nothing that tells me the computer sees a cutter anywhere. Is there a way to check to see if this computer reads the plotter? Also, the back of my computer where I hook up the serial cable just says "serial". What is the actual port of this serial input?


----------



## MrUKCutter (Jul 29, 2013)

jcterzin said:


> I have a Desay vinyl master xy 300p plotter that I know works. My last computer I got rid of that I had it running on and now I want to get it working on a much newer one.
> 
> I am trying to use sign go lite to cut from. It has the drivers for the cutter in the program but I don't think my computer is recognizing the cutter itself. It uses a serial cable to connect to the PC. When I look in the control panel I see nothing that tells me the computer sees a cutter anywhere. Is there a way to check to see if this computer reads the plotter? Also, the back of my computer where I hook up the serial cable just says "serial". What is the actual port of this serial input?


 hi there,
ya, if you go to device manager, look under ports you will find it.
Make sure your plotter is turned on otherwise you won't be able to see it. If you do see anything like -usb serial connection or unknown, turn your plotter off. if that vanishes as well, then thats your plotter. 
following are the ways to access device manager. 

Start > Run > and type: devmgmt.msc
Start > Control Panel > Device Manager or System
Start > and do a Search for Device Manager or dev
Start > Control Panel > System and Security > System > Device Manager
Hold the Windows key + Pause Break > Device Manager
Right-click My Computer > Properties > Device Manager


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

MrUKCutter said:


> hi there,
> ya, if you go to device manager, look under ports you will find it.
> Make sure your plotter is turned on otherwise you won't be able to see it. If you do see anything like -usb serial connection or unknown, turn your plotter off. if that vanishes as well, then thats your plotter.
> following are the ways to access device manager.
> ...


Thank you UKcutter. I was able to find which port it was connected to and, using signGO lite was able to cut a test pattern. I was using a 9 pin serial to 9 pin serial cable for those that may need this in the future. Also, there was no installation of the printer of any kind, the program has the driver for this machine in it already. You just need to plug it in, tell signGO what port (very important) and driver you are using, and make sure you have the right cable. It should work.


----------



## MrUKCutter (Jul 29, 2013)

jcterzin said:


> Thank you UKcutter. I was able to find which port it was connected to and, using signGO lite was able to cut a test pattern. I was using a 9 pin serial to 9 pin serial cable for those that may need this in the future. Also, there was no installation of the printer of any kind, the program has the driver for this machine in it already. You just need to plug it in, tell signGO what port (very important) and driver you are using, and make sure you have the right cable. It should work.


yes, and don't forget the baud rate and flow control for the plotter, that's very important as well.


----------

